# How to repair/clean centrifugal start switch



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

have you tried to lubricate the moving parts of the switch? Have you checked to see if the switch contacts are adjustable? If the motor starts with hand operation of the switch, it sounds like the switch springs or irons are out of adjustment or just need cleaning and lubricating. You can dress the contacts themselves with some very fine emory cloth. Just a little rubbing with emory cloth and blow it out real good.

Give me the brand and model. I may be able to help you.


----------



## pointertopica (Jul 1, 2008)

The air compressor is a PUMA brand but it is 30 years old (made in 1987) and doesn't have a model number. I got this compressor 2nd hand for free as I am a college student and cannot afford to buy a new one. If you look in the photos you may be able to see the switch in the yellow box. There are two photos, one with the circuit open and another with the circuit closed. If you look at the start switch between the two photos, you will see how the parts should move to close the circuit.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 31, 2008)

poindexternasty said:


> 30 years old (made in 1987)


Has anyone seen my time machine?

I think I may have missed some years somewhere.:laughing:


----------



## pointertopica (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey, don't hate! It cost me ZERO dollars and I've only put $5 into it in the form of a new capacitor. 

Hopefully I can get her working well and really enjoy something for nothing!

Oops.... should have been TWENTY years old, not THIRTY ha!


----------

